

Kolmogorov tried to climb mountains, Gelfand built roads - yarapavan
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/10/08/science/08gelfand.html

======
frig
I saw this:

 _(Gelfand's prophecy:) Sporadic simple groups are not groups, they are
objects from a still unknown infinite family, some number of which happened to
be groups, just by chance._

...first here:
[http://golem.ph.utexas.edu/category/2006/09/mathematical_kin...](http://golem.ph.utexas.edu/category/2006/09/mathematical_kinds.html)

It's stayed with me ever since.

